# red dots on face, from vomiting?



## seahorsie (Jul 1, 2003)

I'm in my 12th week & still prone to "morning" sickness, which has moved to evening sickness. Last night, I vomited - probably a little more than usual & a little more violently than usual. This morning, I woke up with little flat pin-prick sized, bright red dots on my cheekbones & eyelids. My face feels slightly warm in that area too. I've read about "petechiae", is that what this is? I didn't get morning sickness with my first dd, so this is all new to me. Is it common & will they go away?

Also been getting chills before I vomit, or even if I don't vomit, usually in the evening.


----------



## Lady Madonna (Jul 2, 2004)

Essentially, they're little broken blood vessels. I get them from vomiting or crying really hard, and had them big-time after delivering DD. I'm very fair so they show up pretty clearly. I don't know how common they are, but mine go away after a day or two.


----------



## seahorsie (Jul 1, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lady Madonna*
Essentially, they're little broken blood vessels. I get them from vomiting or crying really hard, and had them big-time after delivering DD. I'm very fair so they show up pretty clearly. I don't know how common they are, but mine go away after a day or two.


Thanks! I'm fair too & actually, also was crying after a nightmare this morning. argh. Phew, I am reassured. Always wondered what I'd look like with freckles, granted, not red ones though. lol.


----------



## tigress (Nov 14, 2005)

because it was an empty stomach that usually brought about the most violent sickness, i spent a lot of time gagging and 'dry heaving', which made me feel sometimes like my haed would pop off (or at least my eyes would pop out!) and i got tons of broken blood vessels all over my face for a few hours, or sometimes a day or so after particularly bad episodes--you're right, i kind of looked like i had purple freckles







, but they always went away.


----------



## HappiLeigh (Mar 30, 2005)

Sorry you are going through that!
But the red dots are totally normal. I got them during morning sickness and any time I've had the stomach flu.


----------



## georgia (Jan 12, 2003)

Quote:

"petechiae", is that what this is? I didn't get morning sickness with my first dd, so this is all new to me. Is it common & will they go away?
sounds like it...hope you feel better soon, mama


----------



## Earthy~Mama (Apr 13, 2005)

I get those too mama.


----------



## fenwickmama (Aug 30, 2004)

me too!


----------



## Quagmire (Sep 27, 2005)

Me three.

You can tell for like an HOUR after I've been crying







:


----------



## alliei (May 4, 2004)

I got those too - and that is what they are. Huge hugs and I hope you feel better soon. Have you tried putting something in your stomach to throw up? I know this sounds gross, but it hurts more to throw up an empty stomach/bile and that is always when I would get the broken blood vessels.

Allie


----------



## seahorsie (Jul 1, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *alliei*
I got those too - and that is what they are. Huge hugs and I hope you feel better soon. Have you tried putting something in your stomach to throw up? I know this sounds gross, but it hurts more to throw up an empty stomach/bile and that is always when I would get the broken blood vessels.

Allie

Thanks,







Actually, I think I broke vessels because I was having so much trouble vomiting (forgive how graphic this is) large pieces of undigested food. Afterwards, there were still pieces stuck in my throat. I think I found a solution & that's to have a liquid dinner - last night I had soup, & was able to fight back the urge to vomit & got through the night. yay. I'm sure an absolutely empty stomach would not be helpful either though. Someone just told me this morning that her vomiting finally ended at 14 weeks. Just 2 more weeks! Maybe that will be my magic number too, I hope.


----------



## merrick (Dec 8, 2003)

I get this too. Had little red dots on my face for two months straight at the beginning of this pregnancy. Still get them on occasion. They are not very pretty, but nothing to worry about. Wait until you pop a blood vessel in your eye while puking! That is really pretty. I've done that twice.


----------



## myniyer (Feb 24, 2004)

I had those too, throughout my first 18 weeks. Not pretty, but normal.


----------



## gen_here (Dec 31, 2005)

Like everyone else said - they're totally normal, especially in very fair skinned people. My son inherited my fair skin, and when he throws a fit, he gets those little spots all over his face from his eyelids up and his ear lobes.

They usually go away in a day or so. Sorry it's one more thing to add to your misery right now.


----------



## hopeful1 (Mar 30, 2006)

I'm sorry to hear you're having such violent bouts of morning sickness. I am only 5 weeks and mine hasn't started... YET..lol. The red dots you're seeing are called patecheial hemorraghes. Basically, busted blood vessels. They're caused when there is extreme pressure put on the tiny capillaries in your head. Such as lack of oxygen from violent bouts of vomiting. They're nothing to be concerned with and should go away within a couple of days. I hope I helped and also hope your morning ,or evening, sickness goes away soon.


----------



## bigbelly (Sep 28, 2006)

I'm in my 13th week and I get the small red dots around my eyes especially the eyelids. I have a bad case of constipation and usually I strain when I need to go number 2. Is this common? I end up sitting on the toilet many times a day without a bowel movement.


----------



## LavenderMae (Sep 20, 2002)

I got that from vomiting in this preg and my last one. They will go away. I'm sorry your so sick (I hope it's over for you soon), I know it really sucks!


----------

